# super 77 for formica?



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone tried using the super 77 to adhere Formica to the substrate? I've used 3M's 90 series and it seem to work great for it. i know its a little sticker than 77 though, and i have a bunch of 77..


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

troyd1976 said:


> Hey guys, anyone tried using the super 77 to adhere Formica to the substrate? I've used 3M's 90 series and it seem to work great for it. i know its a little sticker than 77 though, and i have a bunch of 77..


It's a low solids adhesive, designed to be sprayed from a small orifice, best used for light craft applications. I wouldn't use it for gluing mica. I use a solvent base contract cement available at home centers in quarts and gallons.












 







.


----------

